# CRAPPIE BITE



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Good crappie bite on wednesday morning before the front came in, most fish were males with bloody tails. Caught all fish on 1/8 oz road runners in about 2 foot of water. Caught several females that were still full of eggs.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*?*

never fished fresh water much,,,, so may be a dumb question but what is the significance of "*most fish were males with bloody tails*"


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

The mails are fanning out nests for the female to lay their eggs on and it causes their tales to get bloody and tore up.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks, learn something new everyday


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report and even better pics!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Agreed nice report nice pics. I gots to get me a honey hole like that.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great catch!!!

Andy


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Snapper your a crappie & red slayer for sure WTG & TFS!

what county are you fishing in?


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

I fish in Brazoria and Matagorda county.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice pic's and report.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

great catch and report!


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Great report and the pictures were great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where did you get your roadrunner jigs from, been looking but can't seem to find any. Heard that they were good for crappie.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Road Runner*

I get the jig 1/8 oz jig heads from Bass Pro shops and order the crappie thunder bodies from Cabelas.


----------

